# Early Rider Belt 16 oder Woom 2



## Jobike (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Nachdem unser großer Sohnemann (3 Jahre) nun schon fast ein Jahr mit seinem Laufrad (Kokua Jumper) herum fährt, bin ich am überlegen, ob wir ihm zu Ostern sein erstes Bike zum Tretten schenken.
Ich hab mir jetzt übers Wochenende diverse Foren und Herstellerseiten durchgelesen.
Im Moment würde ich zwischen drei Modellen wählen:
1) Woom 2
2) Early Rider Belt 16
3) Kania Sixteen

Da das Early Rider momentan im Angebot ist, ist der Preis fast gleich. Das Early Rider ist mit 5,6kg super leicht und schaut sehr stylisch aus. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich ein Problem mit der fehlenden Vorderradbremse habe. Ansonsten würde ich eher zum Early Rider tendieren.
Das Woom 2 ist eben etwas schwerer (7,2 kg) und erst wieder Ende Februar verfügbar. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut.
Das Kania ist aktuell das teuerste, ist aber sehr gut ausgestattet und vom Gewicht (6,4kg) auch recht gut und hat den niedrigsten Einstieg. Ist aber auch erst wieder im März/April lieferbar.

Was würdet ihr und empfehlen? 

P.S. Das Rad soll dann später von unserem Kleineren übernommen werden.

Danke.
Jo


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2014)

alle nicht schlecht, ich würde zum leichtesten greifen und die Vorderbremse nachrüsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speziistspitze (17. Januar 2014)

Schicke Räder hast du da rausgesucht. Ein paar Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind:
- Das Early Rider wirkt auf mich relativ hoch? Kann dein Zwerg da wirklich drüber stehen? Die fehlende Bremse relativiert das Gewicht auch etwas, ich schätze mal 400g.
- Das Woom 2 ist 14", also deutlich kleiner und eine Zwischengröße. Du brauchst danach dann wohl ein 18". Von 16" kann er auf 20".
- Das Kaniabike gefällt mir eigentlich am Besten
Mein Sohn wartet ja auch gerade auf sein neues Radl, er bekommt ein Hotpepper in 16" 
http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-16.html
Richtig cool das Rad, habe das Muster vor Ort schon mal angeschaut.

Grüße

Spezi


----------



## Jobike (18. Januar 2014)

Heute waren wir in ein paar Bikeshops und haben Räder probiert.

Das Early Rider ist zu lang und das Tretlager ist zu hoch. Wenn er eben noch mit den Füssen auf den Boden kommt, stehen ihm die Knie beim Treten fast bis zum Kinn. Und das Oberrohr ist sehr lang. Da ist aktuell fast kein Lenkeinschlag möglich. Somit ist das Bike vom Tisch. Ein Cube 160 ist viel kurzer und auch beim treten würde es besser gehen. Leider ziemlich schwer, wenn auch sehr viel wuchtige Anbauteile. Am besten hat ihm da ein 12 Zoll Scott mit Stützrädern gefallen. Da konnte er gleich allein fahren. Das wäre ihm aber sicher in einem Jahr zu klein und ist auch ziemlich schwer und auf die Stützräder wollen wir ja verzichten.

In einem zweiten Laden haben wir dann noch ein Kokua LIKEtoBIKE 16 probiert. Das Bike würde auch passen. Aber gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Gibt es davon die Geometriedaten? Habe sie nicht wirklich gefunden. Dann könnte ich die Daten mit dem Woom 2 und dem Kania Sixteen vergleichen.

Danke.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Januar 2014)

Die Bemerkungen zum Early Belter habe ich doch hier schonmal gelesen...

Geo für Kokua 20 habe ich, fürs 16er leider nur die Angabe: ab Innenbeinlänge 40cm. Übliche Methode zum Vergleichen ist, sich Seitenansichten zurechtzuzoomen und übereinander zu legen. Dann sieht man die Tendenzen lang/kurz hoch/tief etc.

Wenn das Kokua 16 passt, würde ich kein 12er oder 14er (Woom 2) kaufen. Was gefällt am Kokua nicht? Bei Deiner Auswahl würde ich Kokua vor Ort kaufen oder Kania Sixteen bestellen (falls lieferbar?!). Denke ma wenns gar nicht passen sollte, ist Rückgabe möglich.


----------



## endorphini (20. Januar 2014)

*Beltrider:*



Jobike schrieb:


> Hallo
> (...)
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich ein Problem mit der fehlenden Vorderradbremse habe. Ansonsten würde ich eher zum Early Rider tendieren.
> (...)
> Jo


 
laut Green4kids wird es beim 2014er Modell 2 V-Brakes und 20mm kürzerem Sattel-Lenker-Abstand geben.
Ausserdem doppelt gebohrte Kurbeln mit 100mm und 120mm und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten:
Zitat:
*Update Modell 2014:*

Abstand zum Lenker wurde von 20 mm verkürzt

Neu geschmiedeter Aluminium-Vorbau

Die Gabel ist nun aus Voll-Aluminium - leichter und haltbarer

Neuer 1 1/8" Headset, bessere Kompatibilität, da nun Standardgröße

Hinterradnabe wurde etwas verbreitert, somit stabiler und sicherer

Breiterer Kopf der Schraube der Radbefestigung - deutlich sicherer

Neuer, aufgeräumter Rahmen-Split am Heck

Das Riemenantrien-Ritzel (vorn) wurde verstärkt und geringfügig verbreitert

Zwei Positionen der Kurbel - 100mm und 120mm - verstellbar für junge (kleine) Kinder, mit einer niedrigeren Sitzhöhe

V-Bremsen vorne und hinten

Logo am Headset

Etwas größer Pedale - mindert die Gefahr des Abrutschens


----------



## trifi70 (20. Januar 2014)

Die Idee mit der Kurbel nenn ich ma innovativ! Und die Summe der wirklich sinnvollen Änderungen lässt das alte Modell ziemlich alt aussehen...


----------



## Roelof (20. Januar 2014)

Die Idee muss sich erst bewähren.  Ich bin skeptisch ob die geschätzten 25mm überstand nicht im Weg sind. Bei langen Hosen ev. kritisch...


----------



## trifi70 (20. Januar 2014)

Es gibt solch Kurbeln ja schon länger. Nur mir noch nicht in Kinderlänge bzw. am Kinderrad über den Weg gelaufen.

Was eher stört: der Sprung ist ja recht groß in Anbetracht der Kurbellänge. Feinere Abstufungen wären wünschenswert, erfordern aber natürlich mehr Aufwand.


----------



## Diman (20. Januar 2014)

Rider 2014 sieht aber nicht mehr so lässig aus wie früher. Die Tretlagerhöhe wird erst 2015 reduziert.


----------



## drehvial (21. Januar 2014)

Zumindest fürs Tandem (Stokid) habe ich schon Kurbeln mit zwei Gewinden verwendet, bis jetzt auch keine Probleme gehabt mit Hosen, die hängenbleiben, wenn das innere Gewinde genutzt wird. Ist beim Tandem aber etwas unkritischer, wenn der Junior hängenbleibt, und man achtet wohl auch etwas mehr, weil der ja nicht alleine fährt.
Beim Kinderrad sehe ich den Nutzen auch nicht so: das Tretlager muss ja auf die lange Kurbel abgestimmt sein, die Sitzhöhe ist also eher zu hoch. Dann lieber etwas länger mit zu kurzen Kurbeln fahren (gewöhnen sich die Kleinen gleich an eine ordentliche Kadenz), und für uns Verrückte eben zwei Sätze Kurbeln. Zudem ist der Sprung tatsächlich relativ groß: 20mm in der Kurbellänge rechnet sich grob auf 20 cm Körpergröße um, und da braucht es dann wirklich ein komplett neues Rad.

drehvial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphini (30. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Was eher stört: der Sprung ist ja recht groß in Anbetracht der Kurbellänge. Feinere Abstufungen wären wünschenswert, erfordern aber natürlich mehr Aufwand.


 
Weniger als 20mm Sprung geht kaum: die Pedalgewinde Aussendurchmesser sind (aus'm Gedächtnis 13mm Kernloch) ca 14-15mm.
Also bleibt nur 5-6mm Steg zwischen den Löchern. Für einen Erwachsenen fände ich das schon etwas wenig bzw bruchgefährend.
Beim kiddy bike ein vernünftiger Abstand.

Insgamt finde ich auch, dass eine 100er Kurbel einfach nicht mehr zum hohen Tretlager passt.
Und noch mehr finde ich dass ein 16" eben eine 100er Kurbel mit entspechend tiefem Tretlager haben sollte.
...Ich hab ein Kania sixteen aus der April-Lieferung reservieren lassen...


----------



## Jobike (30. Januar 2014)

endorphini schrieb:


> ...Ich hab ein Kania sixteen aus der April-Lieferung reservieren lassen...



Das heißt, dass Kania Sixteen gibt es erst wieder im April?

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man bei Kania preislich noch was machen kann? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Diman (30. Januar 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> In einem zweiten Laden haben wir dann noch ein Kokua LIKEtoBIKE 16 probiert. Das Bike würde auch passen. Aber gefällt mir nicht wirklich.


Tja, dafür gibt es keine Lieferprobleme und das Rad definitiv passt.


----------



## Jobike (30. Januar 2014)

Das Rad brauchen wir erst bis Ostern.

Wenn ich schon ein teureres Kinderrad kaufe, dann auch eines welches uns gefällt und möglichst leicht ist. Das Kokua erfüllt leider beide Kriterien nicht ganz.


----------



## Diman (30. Januar 2014)

Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Woom mit 7,6kg leichter ist, vom Aussehen her geht Kania Sixteen doch auch nicht. 
















Eigentlich ist CNOC16 immer noch die beste Wahl, sowohl was Gewicht als auch Aussehen angeht. Hast du schon Supurb BO16 in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## trifi70 (30. Januar 2014)

endorphini schrieb:


> Weniger als 20mm Sprung geht kaum: die Pedalgewinde Aussendurchmesser sind (aus'm Gedächtnis 13mm Kernloch) ca 14-15mm.


Mit dieser Lösung geht es nicht, das ist schon klar. Dasselbe Problem haben ja auch die Kurbelkürzer, die eine 155er haben wollen. Aus einer 170er lässt sich das nicht herstellen... Ich meinte eher eine intelligente Lösung der Verstellbarkeit in feinen Stufen und dann so, dass hinterm Pedalauge auch kein Stummel übersteht wo sich die Hose dran verfangen könnte.

Sehe das mit dem Design ähnlich. Viele fangen mit der Größe das Radeln an und da ist eine niedrige Überstandshöhe nicht so verkehrt... Die 3 erwähnten geben sich da nicht viel, wobei auf mich das Kokua noch am sportlichsten wirkt. Die Gewichte sind auch im Großen und Ganzen vergleichbar. Und wenns passt... Letztlich hat man vermutlich bald die Wahl nicht mehr, wenn der Run wieder losgeht und nix mehr lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (30. Januar 2014)

Für mich wäre das CNOC16 nicht mehr die beste Wahl, weil mir der Antrieb zu unflexibel ist, aber das muß ja jeder selbst einschätzen können, wie sein Sproß fährt. Ansonsten würde ich auch schnell bestellen oder reservieren lassen. Die vergangen drei Jahre hat es immer Engpässe gegeben, wenn Ostern vorbei war. Nun gibt es zwar ein paar mehr Hersteller, doch ist der Erfahrungsschatz noch sehr gering, und keiner weiß, wie gut die Lager gefüllt sind.


----------



## Diman (30. Januar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das CNOC16 nicht mehr die beste Wahl, weil mir der Antrieb zu unflexibel ist


Haben wir beim CNOC16 nicht sonderlich vermisst, aber das LikeToBike gibt es auch mit SRAM Automatix http://www.kokua-shop.com/LIKEtoBIKE-16-SRAM-Automatix, leider nur mit Rücktritt.  Oder was meinst du mit  "Antrieb zu unflexibel"?


----------



## trifi70 (30. Januar 2014)

Übersetzungsverhältnis ist nicht gut anpassbar in Richtung "länger/schwerer". Kurbel hat sehr wenig Zähne, KB nicht wechselbar und mit neuer Kurbel ist meist auch neues Innenlager fällig, weil Abstand KB zur Kettenstrebe zu eng.


----------



## Jobike (30. Januar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Hast du schon Supurb BO16 in Betracht gezogen?



Da gibt es recht wenig Infos dazu bzw. finde ich fast nichts. Und er Preis ist mit 499€ doch etwas zu hoch.

Wenn es nicht mit dem Isla über Bekannte in England klappt, bin ich aktuell am überlegen, ob es nicht ein Frog 48 wird.
Kostet 250 inkl. Versand aus England bzw. 240 direkt in Deutschland (event. 16 Euro Versand).


----------



## trolliver (30. Januar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Oder was meinst du mit  "Antrieb zu unflexibel"?


Wie Trifi schon schrieb. Es kommt natürlich auf den Fahrstil an. Philipp fährt halt gern schnell (im Sommer, derzeit trödelt er), da ist er mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis schon am Anfang am Limit, daher habe ich beim alten CNOC16 schon zweimal das Ritzel getauscht. Das neue hat noch weniger Entfaltung und man kann nix ändern.

Wenn ich also das neue CNOC16 kaufte, würde ich bei einem Kind wie Philipp sofort Kurbelgarnitur und Innenlager tauschen. Das fiele mir bei solch einem Rad mit schon leichten Komponenten sehr schwer, von den Kosten (kaum unter 100 Euro) ganz abgesehen.

Oliver


----------



## Jabomania (30. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe ein Woom 3 bestellt.
Sieht gegenüber Peeper16 und Frog48 viel Hochwertiger aus.
Es ist für meine 3 3/4 Jahre alte Tochter. 103 cm Groß.
Ich denke es wird schon passen auch wen Woom 110cm angibt.
An Ihrem Hotrock 12 ist der Sattel schon bis zum Anschlag raus.


----------



## Ann (30. Januar 2014)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Woom 3 bestellt.
> Sieht gegenüber Peeper16 und Frog48 viel Hochwertiger aus.



jetzt muß ich doch mal nachfragen, hast du alle 3 live nebeneinander gesehen, oder woran machst du es fest?


----------



## Jabomania (30. Januar 2014)

Nein leider nicht.
Aber nach einem Jahr Regere  mit unzähligen Fotos habe ich mich auf das Woom eingeschossen.
Ein Isla hätte ich aber auch gerne genommen.
Eigentlich  war das Suburb BO16  auch Fett mit im rennen.,aber dann kamm die Info mit Automatic Nabe
und dem Mega Preis von 499 Euro.


----------



## Ann (30. Januar 2014)

ok, danke für die dar(klar-)stellung 

ich denke die größe ist eh nicht so das ausschlaggebende, die innenbeinlänge soll hinkommen.


----------



## endorphini (30. Januar 2014)

Also, schön dass hier so rege gepostet wird.
Ich habe jetzt auch einiges an Recherche in Sachen 16" für unsere 3 3/4 Jährige mit Göße 98cm und Innenbeinlänge 41cm.
Sie fährt schon seit sie 3 ist ein altes 16" mit tiefem Stahl-Zentralrohrramen. Schwer, etwas zu groß, Kurbeln mit 110mm zu lang aber eben mit ausreichend Schrittfreiheit beim Auf und Absteigen.
Nach dem das Racemaxx24 von der großen Schwester spürbar leichter ist und das Beinn 20s nur noch max. 1,5 Jahre in der Garage warten muss wird es jetzt Zeit für was genau passendes in leicht:
*Kania 16*: Kurbel 100mm, Überstandshöhe sehr klein im Vergleich zu min Sattelhöhe 45cm, Länge auch vergleichbar zum alten 16", Gewicht/Ausstattung vs Preis akzeptabel.

Leider noch nicht passend von den anderen schönen 16 Zöllern:
*Belter:* Natürlich mein Favorit aber Tretlager viel zu hoch, alles andere auch zu groß.
*Frog 48:* Auch eine stimmige Geometrie aber zu groß: 114mm Kurbel, Innenbeinlänge wie im Namen 48cm minimum, glaubhaft nach Abbildung und ein langer Rahmen. Ein Frog 43 wäre evtl eine Alternative aber zurück auf 14" will ich auch nicht.
*Woom 3:* Vielleicht nicht zu lang, aber zu hoch mit 43cm mittlerer Überstandshöhe und 115mm Kurbeln

*Kokua 16:* müsste zwar passen (Höhe, Länge, Kurbeln) aber fast ein kg mehr und ähnlicher Preis

Also mir viel die Wahl zum Schluss nicht so schwer. Die Optik des Kania finde ich unter dem Vorgenannten zweckoptimiert.
Und was gut funktioniert ist auch schön.

Bitte nicht missverstehen. Unsere Randbedingungen (Größe, Zeitspanne, tolerable Wartezeit, Geldbeutel)  passen einfach gut zum Kania.
Ein paar cm Unterschied in der Größe, eine andere Erwartung an die nächste Radgröße, Lieferbarkeit und das Kania scheidet aus.
Also bin gespannt was noch berichtet wird in diesem Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobike (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn es um die Lieferbarkeit geht, dann ist wahrscheinlich das Frog die beste Wahl.
Ist aktuell in allen Größen und Fabvarianten aus England und auch direkt aus Deutschland lieferbar. Fast alle sonst erwähnten gibt es erst wieder ab März/April und teilweise ist es dann auch schwierig Eines zu bekommen.

Wie ich von "Kugelblitz" erfahren habe, empfehlen sie das Frog 48 ab einer Schrittlange von 43cm.
Für uns stellt sich die Frage, ob wir nicht doch erst das Frog 43 nehmen werden. Wir glauben, dass unser Sohnemann (aktuell 102cm und 41 Schrittlänge) mit dem Kleineren mehr Spass haben wird. Und er beginnt ja erst mit dem Radfahren (ist aktuell noch mit dem Laufrad unterwegs).
Das Laufrad hat er letztes Jahr zu Ostern bekommen, ist dann aber erst im Sommer richtig damit gefahren. Wenn das mit dem Rad das Gleiche ist, dann könnte wahrscheinlich auch schon das Frog 48 passen.
Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch den kleineren Bruder und der ist, wenn er gleich weiter wächst, im Radfahralter sicher etwas kleiner.


----------



## trolliver (31. Januar 2014)

Interessant. Ich neige wegen Philipps kurzer Beine auch dazu, eine Radgröße größer zu nehmen, weil sonst der Rest nicht paßt. Dann lieber nur mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden, zumal er früh anfing, gut zu fahren. Daß Kugelblitz das auch so empfiehlt wundert mich, aber positiv. Sicher wäre das 43er für einen Fahranfänger komfortabler, aber wie lange? Wäret ihr auch nach einem halben Jahr schon bereit, ein neues Rad zu kaufen, weil ihm das alte dann zu schneckig ist? Vom Alter und der Größe her ist er gut für ein 16er, wenn auch die IBL bei Frog aufgrund der Rahmenform etwas lang ausfällt. Übrigens nicht nur die Rahmenform. Kurbellänge und Übersetzungsverhältnis ließen ebenfalls auf ein größeres Kind schließen.

Allerdings geht probieren über studieren. Wenn ihr es über Kugelblitz bestellt, könntet ihr es doch auch problemlos umtauschen. Das würde ich dem Laden gegenüber auch offen ansprechen, schließlich sind die auch sehr fair.

Welche Farbe wählt ihr denn?

Oliver


----------



## Jobike (31. Januar 2014)

Mir gefällt das Orange am Besten. Aber vor der Bestellung, muss das zuhause noch abgeklärt werden.


----------



## Diman (31. Januar 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Da gibt es recht wenig Infos dazu bzw. finde ich fast nichts. Und er Preis ist mit 499€ doch etwas zu hoch.


Vllt. hat der User @supurb-bicycles mehr Infos für uns oder sogar ein Foto bzw. die Geo. Ja, der Preis ist "heiß".


----------



## Jobike (31. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der erste Liefertermin ist auf Anfang Dezember geplant, ...i



Das wäre eigentlich schon vorbei, aber es scheint noch nichts Neues zu geben.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Januar 2014)

Wart ihr bei Kugelblitz vor Ort und habt Eure Überlegungen und Bedenken geschildert? Dann würde ich der Empfehlung folgen, die haben wirklich Erfahrung mit Kinderrädern! "Fernberatung" ist immer etwas heikel, gerade auch wenn das Kind "zwischen" 2 Größen ist... Ich würde Rückgaberecht aushandeln und die empfohlene Größe bestellen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ja es hat lange gedauert und wir sind noch immer nicht fertig, aber es gibt Licht am Ende des Tunnels;-)
Eine erste Vorablieferung erhalten wir Anfang März per Luftfracht, ab April sind alle BO Modelle verfügbar.
Das BO16 haben wir noch einmal gründlich überarbeitet (dieses Modell hat auch die größte Verzögerung verursacht), das Oberrohr wurde weiter runter gezogen und verläuft jetzt in einer Linie mit den Sitzstreben (Bild zeigt Vorserie). Als offizielle Empfehlung für das BO16 gelten folgende Werte: Körpergröße 110cm, Innenschritt 40cm. Diese Werte haben aber Luft nach unten, mein Sohn misst nur 104cm, aber für ihn machen die 16" Räder im Wald halt einen Riesenunterschied. Damit wären wir auch beim Thema: Entgegen der meisten anderen Kinderbikes ist das BO16 nicht als leichte Spielradalternative, sondern als echtes MTB für Kinder entwickelt worden. Aus diesem grund macht auch die Automatix Nabe Sinn, neben einem sehr leichten ersten Gang für schwierige und steile Passagen bietet das Bike aber im zweiten Gang auch ausreichend Entfaltung um auf Forstwegen flott unterwegs zu sein. Ich fahre mit meinem 3 1/2 Jahren alten Sohn MTB Touren auf Forstwegen und leichteren Singletrails im Mittelgebirge und es ist der Wahnsinn, was sich der kleine Mann auf dem BO zutraut.
Wir verbauen übrigens die Discversion der Nabe, nur diese ist aus Aluminium (Bild zeigt Vorserie mit Standardnabe) und minimiert den Gewichtsnachteil.
Bei Fragen schickt mir gerne eine Mail auf [email protected]
Gruß, Basti


----------



## trolliver (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Basti, Ihr habt Euer eigenes Konzept. Das gefällt mir, wenn es auch Risiken birgt. Ein Foto der aktuellen Serie gibt's gar nicht?

Oliver


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Februar 2014)

Hi oliver, leider nein! Es entspechen zwar alle Teile in der Funktion dem Serienstand, die finale Optik hat aber erst die Serie. Liegt einfach daran, dass ich ohne Ende getüfftelt und probiert habe, da konnte ich keine Rücksicht auf Optik nehmen. Bilder vom BO20 im Serienzustand gibt es aktuell bei facebook, ich werde sie hier auch in meine Alben laden.
Mit den Risiken hast Du wohl recht, aber wir setzen mit Alutech seit 20 Jahren erfolgreich auf eine Zielgruppe/-segment und wollen das auch mit supurb tun. Nur so können wir die Menschen, die wir im Fokus haben (und die uns oft recht ähnlich sind;-) ) optimal bedienen und solange Eltern mit ihren Kids in den Wald wollen, habe ich erstmal keine Bauchschmerzen!
Gruß Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (3. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja schonmal das Wichtigste, keine Bauchschmerzen zu haben. Und da ihr eine bestimmte Zielgruppe im Auge habt, klingt das ja gut. Ich wäre, was das 16er angeht, eher nicht drin, wünsche euch aber viel Erfolg und drücke die Daumen!

Oliver


----------



## Bikebarney (23. Februar 2014)

Bei der verbauten Automatix mit Discnabe entsteht folgende Frage. 
Wieso seid ihr nicht konsequent und baut gleich ein 16"- Kinderbike mit hydr. "Minischeibenbremsen"? 
Dann gäbe es endlich leicht dosierbare und kräftige Bremswirkungen für zarte Kinderhände.


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Februar 2014)

Bikebarney schrieb:


> Bei der verbauten Automatix mit Discnabe entsteht folgende Frage.
> Wieso seid ihr nicht konsequent und baut gleich ein 16"- Kinderbike mit hydr. "Minischeibenbremsen"?
> Dann gäbe es endlich leicht dosierbare und kräftige Bremswirkungen für zarte Kinderhände.


 Die Disc Nabe verbauen wir aus einem einzigen Grund: sie ist als einzige aus der Automatix Serie mit Aluminiumhülse und spart kräftig Gewicht (konsequenter geht es nicht). Eine Disc scheidet aus folgenden Gründen aus: 1. Handkräfte sind nicht geringer als bei unserer Lösung, man bräuchte allerdings eine recht hochwertige Bremse um Druckpunkt und Hebelweite getrennt verstellen zu können. 2. Bei den geringen Hand- bzw. Bremskräften verglasen die Beläge sehr schnell und führen zu einem umgekehrten Effekt-> hohe Handkräfte, wenig Leistung. 3. zu der teuren Bremsanlage kämen noch die anderen Disckomponenten und die Änderungen am Rahmen, ich denke, wir bewegen uns schon an der oberen Schmerzgrenze (preislich) und der Erfolg wäre nicht gegeben!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Bikebarney (24. Februar 2014)

Ok, klingt plausibel.
Naja, die V- Brakes sind von Dosierung und Bremswirkung schon ok.
Mein Kleiner fährt nur derzeit ein "HotRock 12" von Spec. und da ist die vordere Bremse in Punkto Bedienbarkeit und Bremsleistung schlicht und einfach untauglich und daher Schrott!!!
Übrigens finde ich die AUTOMATIX echt fein und unkompliziert für Kinderräder, obwohl Kritiker von Reibverlusten sprechen?!
Letztlich denke ich auch, dass man die 500,-€ nicht überschreiten sollte, um "genügend" Räder zu verkaufen.
Feine Teile baut ihr da. Weiter so.
Habt ihr schon einen Händler in Leipzig bzw. überhaupt Vertriebspartner?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. Februar 2014)

muss ich hier auch mal einklinken, setzte mich auch seit längeren mit dem Thema auseinander, da mein kleiner hobbit langsam zu groß für sein kokua Jumper wird, obwohl er das bike liebt. das problem ist nur, er ist 4,5jahre alt aber nur 102cm groß und hat eine schrittlänge von 37, er ist eben schon recht klein für sein alter daher weiss ich nicht ob wir schon auf ein 16er wechseln sollen aber für ein halbes Jahr lohnt sich ein 14er nicht. habt ihr da Ideen oder tipps für mich?


----------



## Jobike (25. Februar 2014)

Nachdem es bei uns ziemlich sicher ein Frog 48 wird, beginn ich schon mit der Planung der Gewichtsoptimierung.
Ich hätte mir gedacht, dass ich Lenker und Vorbau durch folgende Teile ersetzen könnte:
- KCNC Dark Side Flat Lenker (155g bei 600mm)
- KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau 60mm (123g bei 110mm)
Den Lenker werd ich dann noch kürzen. Kann man die Lenker auf 44cm kürzen, oder gibt es eine Begrenzung wie weit man diese kürzen darf?

Eine leichte und günstige Alternative für die Sattelstütze habe ich noch nicht wirklich gefunden.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip.

Pedale mit ca. 200g gibt es auf ebay für 30 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prestige09 (25. Februar 2014)

Hye Jobike. Bei uns wird es wohl auch ein Frog 48. Im Nachbarthread 'Frog Bikes' hat auch gerade eine Diskussion über Optimierungen am Frog 48 begonnen. Tobias1009 hat schon ersten Teile-Gewichte gepostet. Vielleicht könnte man das zusammenlegen, damit potentielle Frog-Optimierer eine Anlaufstelle haben. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deine Lösungen und die Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## Bikebarney (25. Februar 2014)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> muss ich hier auch mal einklinken, setzte mich auch seit längeren mit dem Thema auseinander, da mein kleiner hobbit langsam zu groß für sein kokua Jumper wird, obwohl er das bike liebt. das problem ist nur, er ist 4,5jahre alt aber nur 102cm groß und hat eine schrittlänge von 37, er ist eben schon recht klein für sein alter daher weiss ich nicht ob wir schon auf ein 16er wechseln sollen aber für ein halbes Jahr lohnt sich ein 14er nicht. habt ihr da Ideen oder tipps für mich?


Hallo Skydiver,
Mein Großer wird demnächst vier und ist 103 cm groß/ klein. Schrittlänge weiß ich leider nicht.
Bin mit ihm vor zwei Wochen das Bike (KOKUA) zur Probe gefahren.
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...1;menu=1000,173,182,315;mid=617;pgc=5476:6856
Es hat leidlich gepasst, also er konnte darauf fahren, aber kam nur mit den Zehenspitzen zum Boden. Dadurch waren anfahren und anhalten noch etwas kippelig. Allerdings konnte man die Sattelstütze nicht komplett im rahmen versenken (noch 2 cm Überstand)...man könnte diese also noch 2 cm kürzen, um dem Boden etwas näher zu kommen!
Letztlich habe ich mich deshalb für das KANIA "Sixteen" entschieden, da dieses kleiner / kürzer baut als das Kokua. Ich denke, dass das dann perfekt passt bei 103 cm Größe.


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Februar 2014)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> muss ich hier auch mal einklinken, setzte mich auch seit längeren mit dem Thema auseinander, da mein kleiner hobbit langsam zu groß für sein kokua Jumper wird, obwohl er das bike liebt. das problem ist nur, er ist 4,5jahre alt aber nur 102cm groß und hat eine schrittlänge von 37, er ist eben schon recht klein für sein alter daher weiss ich nicht ob wir schon auf ein 16er wechseln sollen aber für ein halbes Jahr lohnt sich ein 14er nicht. habt ihr da Ideen oder tipps für mich?


 Hi,
nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Schritt vom Laufrad auf 16 Zoll sehr groß und oft mit Theater verbunden. In der Regel haben die 16er das drei- vierfache Gewicht im Vergleich zum Laufrad und auch die Hebelverhältnisse wachsen überproportional. Ich würde ein günstiges gebrauchtes 12" oder 14" kaufen, darauf die ersten Schritte machen (Stützräder ganz tief in die Mülltonne) und dann nach 1-3 Monaten ein ordentliches 16 Zoll hinstellen. Wichtig ist dabei, das Laufrad komplett zu entfernen, solange es als Alternative greifbar ist, wird es immer Theater geben (so zumindest meine Erfahrung).
In eigener Sache: Mir persönlich ist die Kurbellänge viel wichtiger als die Rahmengröße. Nur wenn diese Kurz genug ist, kann man den Sattel richtig tief versenken ohne, dass es am oberene Totpunkt zu Knie/Kinn Kontakt kommt oder am unteren Totpunkt mit den Zehenspitzen pedaliert wird. Mein Sohn ist 103cm groß und fährt auch das BO16.....
Gruß, Basti


----------



## trolliver (26. Februar 2014)

Das mit der Kurbellänge sehe ich wie Basti. Darüberhinaus ist mir wegen in der Familie kurzer Beine auch die Rahmenlänge meist wichtiger als die Rahmengröße.

Tja, Stützräder wollte ich auch versenken, doch Sohnemann wollte sie ununununbedingt haben. Was soll man machen? Laufrad fuhr er völlig problemlos auf zwei Rädern, aber Dreirad gar nicht. Irgendwie brauchte er wohl die Sicherheit wegen des Pedalierens, er war außerdem ja auch noch jung (zwei Jahre). Laufrad wiederum war immer verfügbar, damit gab es keine Probleme. Als die Stützräder nach einem knappen halben Jahr abkamen und er merkte, was für einen Schub er mit dem Rad machen konnte, war das Laufrad vergessen.

Bei Lisa werde ich es dennoch zunächst ohne Stützräder versuchen... ;-))

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wichtig ist dabei, das Laufrad komplett zu entfernen, solange es als Alternative greifbar ist, wird es immer Theater geben (so zumindest meine Erfahrung).


Wir haben beides parallel, bei beiden Kindern noch. Sie haben die Wahl, inzwischen zieht die Große aber eindeutig das Fahrrad vor, einfach weil es cooler und schneller ist. 



> In eigener Sache: Mir persönlich ist die Kurbellänge viel wichtiger als die Rahmengröße. Nur wenn diese Kurz genug ist, kann man den Sattel richtig tief versenken ohne, dass es am oberene Totpunkt zu Knie/Kinn Kontakt kommt oder am unteren Totpunkt mit den Zehenspitzen pedaliert wird. Mein Sohn ist 103cm groß und fährt auch das BO16.....
> Gruß, Basti


Kann man nicht dick genug unterstreichen.


----------



## Jobike (14. März 2014)

Ein Bike haben wir gestern bestellt. Später dann mehr dazu...
Heute sind die ersten Teile zum Optimieren aus China angekommen AEST Pedale mit 198 Gramm.


----------



## Jobike (18. März 2014)

Zwei Fragen für das Tuning unseres hoffentlich bald eintreffenden 16er Bikes hätte ich noch.
Kann ich für die 16er Black Jack Reifen auch den Schwalbe No. 2 nehmen? Oder ist der zu klein für den Reifendurchmesser?

Wie ich schon erfahren habe braucht man beim Wechsel des Vorbau noch die Reduzierhülse von 1 1/8 auf 1''. Wenn ich dann die verbauten Spacer durch Carbon Spacer ersetzen möchte, sind die dann auch 1 1/8''?

Danke.

P.S. Bzgl. dem ursprünglichen Beitragstitel. Ab morgen gibt es Woombikes lieferbar. Wir haben uns aber für ein anderes Bike entschieden.


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2014)

Der Black Jack baut nicht sonderlich fett. Insofern sollte das problemlos passen.

Was hast Du für eine Gabel? Durchgängig 1" originär für Ahead? Die Adapterhülse muss längenmäßig nicht zwangsweise perfekt zum Vorbau passen. Es sei denn, sie wird direkt mit diesem geliefert. Vermutlich ist es optisch am passendsten, 2 Hülsen zu nehmen, wovon eine gekürzt werden muss, und damit den Schaft ab Steuersatzdeckel bis oben aufzufüttern. Dann natürlich 1 1/8" Spacer dazu. Wobei, ist der Deckel flach oder konisch? Dann lieber nur eine Hülse verwenden mit 1" Spacern. Ev. muss diese Hülse auch gekürzt werden, wenn sie zu lang ist, weil Vorbauhöhe nicht passend.


----------

